# impossible d'activer le wifi



## edwoud (9 Octobre 2012)

Bonjour,

j'ai un probleme récurrent sur mon macbook 2008 alu: parfois, au démarrage de ma machine, le wifi n'est pas activé, et il est impossible de l'activer. aucun reseau wifi n'apparait, lorsque je passe par l'assistant il me dit d'activer la carte, mais c'est impossible. je doit redémarer la machine jusqu'a ce que le wifi soit activé. c'est lié au macbook, car ça arrive chez moi, au bureau, partout en fait. comme si la commande d'activation du wifi ne fonctionnait pas.
j'ai essayé de supprimer les connection, de recreer une connection wifi, l'assistant, rien à faire, le seul moye est de redémarrer le macbook, et au bout de plusieur tentatives, ça fonctionne.
cela arrive uniquement quand j'éteint le mac. lorsque je le met en veille, pas de souci. du coup, je ne l'eteint plus, mais si je ne l'utilise pas pendant quelques jours...rebelote...

quelqu'un est confronté au même problème? une idée, peut-être?

merci!


----------



## renan35 (13 Octobre 2012)

alt + POmme + P + R au démarrage (avec le bong)

en principe, il reboot direct

c'est le reset PRam
sinon, essayer reste SMC.


----------



## esimport (18 Octobre 2012)

essayer avec un autre OS installé sur disque USB externe
si le défaut persiste, vérifier état du cable interne WIFI, puis éventuellement changer la carte wifi


----------



## Niko7as (12 Août 2015)

J'ai réussi à résoudre le problème de la façon suivante :
Aller dans préférence réseau.
Dans la colonne de gauche, sélectionner Wi-Fi puis cliquer sur le petit "-" en bas affin de supprimer le service sélectionné.
Cliquer sur "Appliquer""
Cliquer sur le petit "+" en bas de la fenêtre afin de Créer un nouveau service et sélectionner Wi-Fi dans le menu déroulant qui apparaît.
Cliquer sur "Appliquer""
A partir de là, j'ai pu me connecter à nouveau au Wi-Fi 
Bonne chance !


----------



## Deleted member 340362 (16 Août 2015)

Sinon il faut aussi essayer d'appliquer la mise à jour combinée pour ton système (ex "MAJ combo 10.6.8" si tu es sous SL)


----------

